# A few pictures of some lazy meat goats



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

A few pictures from around the new place of the goats.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

A few more


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

They are all so cute!  Though I wish they were dairy goats, not for meat.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You sure have some cute boers! They all look really good.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful goats and cute kids, GT


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice looking meat herd GT


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

In that last close up, the one on the left looks like a jersey calf. So cute. Nice herd!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the big wide doe pictured by herself. What are the genetics of your herd?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

BCG said:


> Love the big wide doe pictured by herself. What are the genetics of your herd?


 Me too!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Fat and sassy!! and they look very content!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

BCG said:


> Love the big wide doe pictured by herself. What are the genetics of your herd?


She was out of Noah Teel's show string for OYE last year. Most of the rest are Ripper, BoJangles, and .50 caliber


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice. I might have to keep an eye out for some doelings.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very nice looking herd


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

What nice pictures..... Your fence is it electric or just the page wire?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

sugartown said:


> What nice pictures..... Your fence is it electric or just the page wire?


16ft feedlot panels


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh those poor goats! You better send em my way before they die of bordom!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pictures! Beautiful goats.  Those kids are adorable! 

In the first picture I think I'm seeing two bucks in with the does. How do you know who sired who? Do you DNA test the kids?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Great pictures! Beautiful goats.  Those kids are adorable!
> 
> In the first picture I think I'm seeing two bucks in with the does. How do you know who sired who? Do you DNA test the kids?


I pen breed and expose them to only the buck i want to breed them. The bucks are separated until I know all the does are covered. I set it up so I can make sure it is done right.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the wide doe.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

yep, thats not fast food at all


----------

